# 3d zeichnpuppe



## Ultramarinrot (10. April 2013)

Hey Leute,

weis einer von euch ob es nen freeware Tool gibt das eine 3d Zeichenpuppe enthält?

Soll als Unterstützung beim perspektivischen zeichnen von Personen dienen.


----------



## OctoCore (11. April 2013)

Meinst du >sowas<? Oder >das<?


----------



## Ultramarinrot (11. April 2013)

Danke dir. Auf DAZ bin ich auch noch gestoßen.  Werde es damit mal versuchen.


----------



## OctoCore (11. April 2013)

Die Teile sind alle mächtig komplex. Ich glaube, sowas Simples wie die klassische Holz-Zeichenpuppe nur eben als 3D-Modell in einem einfach zu bedienenden Editor gibt es kaum. Da kam vor Jahren höchstens die erste Ausgabe von Poser noch ran.


----------



## biosmanager (15. April 2013)

In Cinema 4D gibt es ein Modell einer solchen Puppe. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob dieser Teil der Content Library in allen Versionen mitgeliefert wird.


----------



## Leandros (15. April 2013)

Wie wärs mit einer Zeichenpuppe in real?


----------

